# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  10 доводов в пользу секса.

## Irina

10 доводов в пользу секса
Регулярные занятия любовью не только приятны, но и полезны. Мы приведем десять доводов в пользу подобного времяпрепровождения. Итак, секс...

1. Гармонизирует отношения
Пары, у которых в спальне царит взаимопонимание, меньше конфликтуют и лучше понимают друг друга во всех остальных сферах жизни.

2. Повышает иммунитет
К такому выводу пришли ученые факультета психологии Вестминстерского университета. Дело в том, что положительные эмоции и ощущения, вызванные, к примеру, красивой музыкой, вкусной едой или сексом с любимым человеком, повышают сопротивляемость организма различным заболеваниям, в том числе простуде и гриппу.

3. Помогает похудеть
За полчаса секса расходуется около 85 ккал. Сексолог Патти Бриттон, автор книги «30 дней большого секса» рекомендует упражнения в постели, как самый приятный способ сбросить вес.

4. Развивает интеллект
В своей работе «Справочник вуайериста» профессор Гамбургского университета Вернер Хабермель замечает, что во время полового акта в крови значительно повышается уровень адреналина и кортизола — гормонов, стимулирующих работу мозга.

5. Облегчает боль
Секс расслабляет нервные окончания, а высвобождающиеся в нашем организме гормоны удовольствия эндорфины действуют как обезболивающее. Так что при мигрени и радикулите не стоит сразу глотать аспирин с анальгином, лучше заняться сексом.

6. Снимает напряжение
Американский журнал Biological Psychology провел исследование, в ходе которого мужчины и женщины были помещены в стрессовые ситуации. Им пришлось выступать на публике без подготовки и решать математические уравнения на время. Те из участников, кто занимался сексом четыре раза в неделю или чаще, во время испытаний чувствовали меньшее напряжение, чем те, кто занимался сексом один раз в месяц.

7. Предотвращает старение
Когда нам хорошо, в организме наряду с гормонами удовольствия эндорфинами синтезируются гормоны роста — вещества, замедляющие процесс старения, сжигающие жиры и укрепляющие мышцы.

8. Стабилизирует давление
Даже наши бабушки знали, что регулярные занятия сексом приводят в норму пониженное давление, снимают приступы плаксивости и хандры у не в меру впечатлительных барышень.

9. Повышает уверенность в себе
Способность полностью доверять другому и не замыкаться в себе помогает разрешить целый комплекс психологических проблем, но главное, дарит вам ощущение защищенности и, следовательно, позитивное отношение к жизни.

10. И наконец, украшает
Британские врачи Дэвид Уикс и Джеми Джеймсон в своей книге «Секреты супермолодости» доказали, что занятия сексом нормализуют уровень гормонов в крови, а потому значительно улучшают состояние кожи и волос.

----------


## BiZ111

Абсолютно все пункты проверили  Подтверждаю. Что ещё добавить-то...

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а есть доводы о вреде секса?

----------


## BiZ111

> Интересно, а есть доводы о вреде секса?


У женщин развивается какая-то болезнь после разрыва маточной стенки - результат постоянного секса с мужчинами, у которых между ног столб

----------


## Irina

Попыталась найти что-нибудь о вреде секса. В итоге вынесла для себя следующее - если соблюдать гигиену и не увлекаться экзотическими позами, секс вреда не приносит. А ещё нашла очень правильную мысль, на мой взгляд - *"На самом деле вредно говорить о ВРЕДЕ СЕКСА!"*

----------


## BiZ111

> А ещё нашла очень правильную мысль, на мой взгляд - *"На самом деле вредно говорить о ВРЕДЕ СЕКСА!"*


Подробнее

----------


## Irina

*Подробнее - мне вот это произведеньице понравилось. Хорошо суть вопроса отражает.*  

*Инвина Веритасова
Маленькая пьеса в одном акте и с поучительным финалом.*

На трибуну влезает лектор. Лектор еще не старенький, но сильно потасканный. Наливает из графина дрожащей рукой воду. Выпивает. Морщится.
Вытаскивает из кармана платок, вытирает лоб.
Лектор:
– Дорогие друзья, я рад , что собралась такая аудитория, чтобы послушать о том, что секс вреден.
Мимо сцены проходит молодая студентка в мини-юбке. Садится напротив лектора и демонстративно закидывает ногу за ногу.
Лектор:
– Да, дорогие друзья. Секс – это очень вредно.
Молодая студентка призывно облизывает губы.
Лектор:
– Особенно он вреден молодым, неокрепшим организмам.
Студентка расстегивает пуговку на блузке. Лектор судорожно выпивает еще один стакан воды.
Лектор:
– Об этом особенно важно помнить тем, кто еще не начал активную половую жизнь.
Студентка расстегивает еще одну пуговку. Теперь видно, что она без бюстгальтера.
Лектор выливает воду на себе на голову. Немного подумав, остатки выливает на брюки. Слышно отчетливое шипение, характерное для жидкости, попавшей на раскаленный предмет.
Лектор:
– Во время секса человек испытывает сильные нервные нагрузки.
Студентка посылает ему воздушный поцелуй, облизывает свой палец и проводит им себе по шее.
Лектор:
– Эти нагрузки могут привести к…
Студентка запускает руку себе под юбку и подмигивает лектору.
Лектор закатывает глаза и оседает в обмороке.
Студентка подходит к плакату и меняет надпись с «Лекция о вреде секса» на «Лекция о вреде лекции на тему секса».

Занавес.

----------

